# Construccion de booster para tv



## Panoramix (Ene 14, 2009)

Sucede que tengo mala recepción con los canales de tv, y me decidí a conectarle un booster al tv para mejorar la señal captada por la antena. El problema esta en que carezco de un diagrama para tal función y me preguntaba si alguno de ustedes podría compartir uno conmigo. O decirme si este que adjunto me sirve, me lo topé en un forum en internet.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 14, 2009)

Este circuito lo ví por la red hace tiempo y todo parece indicar que funciona. En la página web original ( pon el link por favor porque no lo encuentro ) de donde has colgado las fotos, aparecen fotos del circuito montado.
Este circuito realmente es un previo de antena de "anchísima banda" desde unos KHZ a casi 2 GHZ (el artículo está en inglés, lo sé) y para ello utiliza dos elementos activos (transistor y fet) uno para HF y el otro para UHF. Si estudias bien el circuito y lo vas a usar sólo para TV, necesitas SOLO la parte de UHF-VHF por lo que puedes omitir la mitad del circuito.
Reitero pon el link original para que así lo vean más foreros y opinen.
Recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 30, 2010)

Yo estoy tratando de recibir correctamente los canales 5, 7, 9, 11 y 13 con una única antena y de forma más o menos omnidireccional sin llegar a usar un rotor para la antena (cada canal está para un lado diferente) así que puse mis ojos sobre este booster. Todos estos canales son VHF, que parte del circuito se puede omitir?

Williams, visita este sitio: http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx/proyectos/yagifm.htm para recepción no se necesitan muchos cuidados así que salga como salga te va a funcionar bien... ahora, para transmisión... bueno... puede ser un dolor de cabeza el ajuste. Naturalmente para recibir de la mejor manera posible tu antena debería estar en resonancia con el canal que queres ver.


----------



## rafaudio (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola, necesito el diagrama de un booster para mejorar la recepcion del canal3 en mi tv, gracias de antemano


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hola, si tenes problemas con UN solo canal, es probale que la transmisora este en otro punto con respecto al resto, aca en argentina era comun tener dos antenas una para 7,9,11,13, y una para canal 2 ya que estaba en la plata, si te das mañas con un poco de aluminio o cobre o alambre zincado lo hace y listo.
Otra opcion es la antena hoverman, yo hace unos años atras la probe y tenia excelente recepcion del 2 al 69 (vhf y uhf) si la nececidad de amplificador ni nada, la ventaja que es bidirieccional o totalmente direccional segun la construyas, saludos


----------

